
Can wireless challenge cable for home internet service? - chmaynard
https://www.wpri.com/news/us-and-world/can-wireless-challenge-cable-for-home-internet-service-/1491973773
======
okket
As long as wireless connections are metered, see Betteridge's law of
headlines.

